# Azoo products



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I now have access to the full line of azoo products for cheap. At least i hope! Anyhow, which products are good. I know their substrates are supposed to be good right? What about their micronutrient products. ALso they seem to have three different hormone solutions for plants. Are these any good. I think i might try to buy a whole line and test it out. It depends on my first paycheck i guess.


----------



## TrueDeep (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi ShaneSmith
Azoo plant substrate seems excellent stuff- after seeing 1 bag I have now ordered 6, it seems a lot better than other plant substrates I have ordered previously. (shame about the prices though!) I did not know of the other plant products they do, but may well order some if they are as good as the substrate!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Are you talking about the plant grower bed or the Multinutrient sublayer they sell?


----------



## TrueDeep (Apr 13, 2004)

The plant grower bed- seems very good stuff.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

Azoo has a fine line of products. When I was importing ADA, I discussed importing them as well, but it didn't work out.

I like their fertilizer line. They are the few that offer a wide variety that includes the use of hormones. If I recall correctly Gibberellins and auxins. 

I'm glad they are now offerred in the US and hope that their products get a wider distribution than they have until now. Please post your experience with their products and if you have any questions on their use.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks. I do wish i could try the plant grower bed but no new tanks right now. I'll report back on whcih ones i try. They actually have 3 hormone products. Where are they sold in the US? I only know of one place and its aquatic-ecosystems, i got a summer job there starting tuesday.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Drs. Foster and Smith have them and they are on sale!


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, Shane!

Just wanted to wish you good luck on your first day on the job. Incidentally, I have been wondering how well those red gumball-looking fertilizers by AZOO work. If you ever get a chance to see what sort of results they bring, I'd love to know. 

So is your first paycheck going into your present tanks or maybe a new one...?  

Enjoy!

-Naomi


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Naomi i've PM you.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

wow... this thread dates back to 2004. at 2007, those hormones are still in the market. i believe that they are useful. but how useful? has anyone tried and concluded some results. i saw them in my lfs today. the dude tells me that AZOO's Auxins are great for bolbotis growth. well, it ll be heaven if its true. can someone confirm?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> I like their fertilizer line. They are the few that offer a wide variety that includes the use of hormones. If I recall correctly Gibberellins and auxins.


That always interested me too. M3, Monolith Marine..whatever, used to sell them before they went out of business, (anyone still remember M3?) At that time people in the "know" (APD) scoffed at the use of hormones. Tom Barr called it "snake oil". At the time I wanted to buy them from M3 and re sell them. I had a technical paper from Azoo on the hormones, but after all the negativety from Tom on the subject I dropped the whole thing. If Drs Foster and Smith have been selling them all this time without much notice from people, I guess the use of these hormones hasn't been earth shattering.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

so should i buy and experiment or should i just drop the whole idea and grow plants the slower way? i tried doing searches online, but no avail. it seems like nothing besides AZOO saying it works. well, my lfs did say it did some magic for his plants, but i think we know all lfs well enough to trust blindly.


----------

